# Webshop mit SSL-Verschlüsselung



## 10x10 (31. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Webshop in Flash erstellt.

Da bei der Bestellung sensible Kundendaten übermittelt werden, sollten diese Daten verschlüsselt übertragen werden. Dafür würde es ja Dienste wie Paypal usw. geben, aber die verlangen ja ein paar Prozent des Preises Gebühr, daher will es mein Kunde so, daß ich die Daten einfach per E-Mail an ihn schicke und er erledigt alles weitere selbst mit seiner Bank.

Wie kann ich nun diese E-Mail mit Kundendaten (inkl. Kreditkartendaten usw.) gesichert an ihn übertragen?

Hab gelesen, daß bei Shop normalerweise eine SSL-Verbindung benötigt wird. Was ist denn dazu notwendig bzw. ist dies unbedingt notwendig wenn ich eine E-Mail sicher übertragen will?


----------



## LL0rd (31. März 2008)

Sorry, aber wieso solltest du Kreditkartendaten an einen Kunden übermitteln?


----------



## 10x10 (31. März 2008)

Nein, der User bekommt natürlich nur eine Bestellbestätigung ohne den Kreditkartendaten. Die E-Mail mit den Kreditkartendaten bekommt der Betreiber des Shops (mein Kunde als Webentwickler des Shops).


----------



## LL0rd (31. März 2008)

tjo... dann machs doch ganz einfach:

Der Kunde bekommt eine Mail mit einem Link zum Shop. Er klickt auf den Link und gibt seine Daten ein. Der Betreibber bekommt auch nur eine Mail, dass eine neue Zahlungsanweisung eingegangen ist. Er loggt sich auch auf der Seite ein und kann die Zahlungsdaten abrufen.


----------



## 10x10 (31. März 2008)

Aber die Seite auf die dann gelinkt wird, muß ja dann auch verschlüsselt werden. Dann müssen die Daten in der Datenbank gespeichert werden (natürlich verschlüsselt). Der Betreiber des Shops muß dann einen Adminbereich haben, bei dem er die Kreditkartendaten einsehen kann (muß dann natürlich auch verschlüsselt passieren).

Wär es nicht einfacher eine E-Mail an den Betreiber zu verschicken. Dann muß der User nicht umständlich einen Link aus einer E-Mail die er bekommt anklicken und dann dort seine Daten eingeben. Das werden sicher viele User nicht machen und der Betreiber muß seinen Kunden dann wieder nachlaufen.

Wie kann ich denn einfach eine E-Mail an den Betreiber verschlüsselt übertragen? Das wär meiner Meinung nach die einfachste und kundenfreundlichste Variante, oder?


----------

